# Xmas holidays- how is it going so far?



## Kindone (Mar 14, 2013)

Hope you all had an ok Xmas. Mine went well, a lot better than last year anyway. It was around this time last year it became apparent that my marriage was in trouble (H was upto no good) so you can only imagine how much I was treading Xmas 2013. 2 weeks ago I told H that I would rather have a crap Xmas this year if it meant a preparation for good 2014 as I really don't want to bring all the ****e from 2012 into 2014 with me. Fair enough he did step up on Xmas day and days building up to the day. I was even surprised that he bought me a gift and help our kids to buy me nice pressies as well. Oh, he gave me some extra money from his bonus from work (I was very touched by this so much so I haven't spent the money)!! Silly it might sound but I felt like I was being looked after and it felt good!! Although I did give our eldest some money to get something for their dad, I didn't personally get him anything myself, I must admit I'm still feeling bad. Should I get him something now or just let it go? Things have been a bit better between us; nicer to each other, a bit more civil. There is no doubt we still have a very long way to go. Still so many issues to iron up and address. I'm intending to stay positive but at the same time looking after me and my boys. What a journey so far though.


----------



## Kindone (Mar 14, 2013)

No I didn't. I'm wondering whether I should and I could do with some advice on this one.


----------

